# silkworm cleanser finger thingies



## milky (Dec 26, 2016)

What the whatttawutwut? New to me! Wasn't sure where to post this and I don't have any idea what to think about it. I don't think silk for soap comes this way. What do you guys think? They aren't the kind of things I'm likely to fiddle with but I could see using them and adding spent ones to batches of soap, assuming they would dissolve.

https://www.amazon.com/UNKE-Natural-Silkworm-Blackhead-Cleanser/dp/B01MED8PLQ


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Dec 26, 2016)

milky said:


> What the whatttawutwut? They aren't the kind of things I'm likely to fiddle with but I could see using them and adding spent ones to batches of soap, assuming they would dissolve.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/UNKE-Natural-Silkworm-Blackhead-Cleanser/dp/B01MED8PLQ


Yup. It's hot fuzz in Asia! Pun intended.
Haven't use it, but I can picture how it works.

Just imagine silk act as microfiber clothes / muslin clothes for your face and nose. Theoretically.

Need some curious soaper who use cocoons ( not silk clothes, or silk peptides ) to report if it actually workable.

It will dissolve in lye water, but you have to break it into pieces & soak it in water first.


----------



## earlene (Dec 26, 2016)

I read the reviews there and found it quite interesting.  I am almost tempted to buy some for my granddaughter to use in her facial cleansing routine.


----------



## susiefreckleface (Dec 26, 2016)

milky said:


> What the whatttawutwut? New to me! Wasn't sure where to post this and I don't have any idea what to think about it. I don't think silk for soap comes this way. What do you guys think? They aren't the kind of things I'm likely to fiddle with but I could see using them and adding spent ones to batches of soap, assuming they would dissolve.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/UNKE-Natural-Silkworm-Blackhead-Cleanser/dp/B01MED8PLQ



yes, but did you see this next item posted at the bottom of the page...

totally from the whatthewhat?!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MYNMWIS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

LOL


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 26, 2016)

susiefreckleface said:


> yes, but did you see this next item posted at the bottom of the page...
> 
> totally from the whatthewhat?!
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MYNMWIS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> ...




EEEWWW!!
That would not go well with my cold...


----------



## Scooter (Dec 26, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> EEEWWW!!
> That would not go well with my cold...



I like how part of the title is "Beauty Tool 3 Size No Pain."

Ages ago I was a bicycle messenger in NYC and it was kind of a rule-of-thumb that courier companies were named for what they were not. Perfect Careful Couriers, for example, was thought to be neither perfect nor careful.

I learned later that this rule is generalizable to a lot of products and services.

Scooter


----------



## milky (Dec 26, 2016)

Eek! No pain indeed!


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 27, 2016)

Unfortunately I am out of cocoons but I will mention they are quite rough which would add exfoliating. Not sure if they will start to loosen their silk since it usually takes boiling to unwind the silk. I would rather stick to Silk Amino Acid, which can be added into emulsified scrubs and lotions. Since I am out of cocoons, which I use for soap, I am going to order a bag and try these, since I recently used my last cocoon and they are considerably less costly versus my regular supplier of cocoons


----------



## earlene (Dec 27, 2016)

Carolyn, I am glad you are going to try them in soap. Curiously awaiting your results.  I expect, though the delivery time will be longer than usual, because they are imported.


----------



## susiefreckleface (Dec 29, 2016)

earlene said:


> Carolyn, I am glad you are going to try them in soap. Curiously awaiting your results.  I expect, though the delivery time will be longer than usual, because they are imported.



ditto - very curious as well.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 29, 2016)

I have used cocoons in soap for several years. I add 1-2 cocoons to a 6 lb batch.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 12, 2017)

Just an update. I got my cocoons today and they are pristine clean. My local supplier is much more expensive and I have to remove the pupae. These also have no chemical smell as some from China do. Took 2 weeks to get to me in So Cal. Above I mentioned I have used cocoons for several years at 1-2 per 6 lb batch. I should mention since I master batch my lye by the gallon I add in 10-14 cocoons per gallon so it is not exact how many I use. They have to be dissolve in hot lye and is better to cut them in at least quarters in order to get them to dissolve easier. I was paying $28 for 100,  these were $17 for 200. Just put another 200 in my cart


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jan 13, 2017)

susiefreckleface said:


> yes, but did you see this next item posted at the bottom of the page...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is exactly why Asian love pointy nose that Caucasian have, Caucasian love tanned skin, southeast Asian or India Indian prefer lighter skin tone...
(I'm Taiwanese, this is what I have observed how aesthetic of each region / race differs ) most of us want something we don't have...


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jan 13, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> Just an update. I got my cocoons today and they are pristine clean. My local supplier is much more expensive and I have to remove the pupae. These also have no chemical smell as some from China do. Took 2 weeks to get to me in So Cal. Above I mentioned I have used cocoons for several years at 1-2 per 6 lb batch. I should mention since I master batch my lye by the gallon I add in 10-14 cocoons per gallon so it is not exact how many I use. They have to be dissolve in hot lye and is better to cut them in at least quarters in order to get them to dissolve easier. I was paying $28 for 100,  these were $17 for 200. Just put another 200 in my cart




Is the new cocoons from alieExpress china? Even if it is mailed via air, the price still beats So Cal.?


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 14, 2017)

cherrycoke216 said:


> Is the new cocoons from alieExpress china? Even if it is mailed via air, the price still beats So Cal.?


These are the ones I ordered. They are super clean with no chemical odor
Just dissolved 15 of them in my gallon of lye I just batched. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MED8PLQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------

